# Media source playlist temporary solution



## Tinko (Apr 17, 2015)

1. Turn on Apache
Open terminal and type:

```
sudo apachectl start
```
then enter.
In Safari, open 127.0.0.1  If you see "It works!" or something else expect error reporting, that's OK.

2.Encoding video files
Suggested encoding:

```
Video:
Format                            : AVC
Format/Info                        : Advanced Video Codec
Audio:
Format                            : MPEG Audio
Format version                    : Version 1
Format profile                        : Layer 3
```
Also you can use other format, but all the video must have the same format otherwise there will be some strange problem when playing.

3.Remux with TS
Download tsmuxergui(Windows platform only) and remux them into TS files.
Make sure the output setting is TS muxing.

4.Build M3U8 playlist
Any text editor are OK.
Copy following code, save as m3u8 file and make sure the m3u8 file and all the TS video files are in the same folder.

```
#EXTM3U
#EXT-X-MEDIA-SEQUENCE:1
#EXT-X-TARGETDURATION:10

#EXTINF:10
1.ts
#EXTINF:10
2.ts
#EXT-X-ENDLIST
```
By copying these code:

```
#EXTINF:10
FILENAME
```
You can add the video file and changing the order.

5.Copy all the files to /Library/WebServer/Documents/
You can press Command+Shift+G and copy the path given above to enter the Apache working folder.
If you copied the files property, the folder will look like this:
(Assuming m3u8 saved as a.m3u8 and video files named 1.ts, 2.ts, 3.ts, etc.)

 /Library/WebServer/Documents/a.m3u8
 /Library/WebServer/Documents/1.ts
 /Library/WebServer/Documents/2.ts
 /Library/WebServer/Documents/3.ts
..........
Or you can put them into a folder as long as you like.

To preview, open http://127.0.0.1/a.m3u8 in Safari (varying on your own)
Remember to check Hardware decoding to get a better performance if Safari is able to play your videos.
If there's no problem with the preview, you can add it to OBS Media source. Also, you can check Local file and locate to /Library/WebServer/Documents/a.m3u8  Local file allows you looping the list.


----------



## Jim (Apr 22, 2015)

Playlist is on the list of things to do.


----------



## Hughesee (Oct 9, 2016)

Oh please do it really is holding up a project of mine that I was able to achieve in OBS Classic :)


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 10, 2016)

Playlist support is available via the VLC source now.


----------



## lozero (Oct 14, 2016)

dodgepong said:


> Playlist support is available via the VLC source now.


is it ? can't find it anymore in Studio 0.16.2


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 14, 2016)

It depends on what version of VLC you have installed. 32bit OBS will only use 32bit VLC, and 64bit OBS will only use 64bit VLC.


----------

